# Some brags, please indulge me



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations on a job well done!


Thank you.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Yay great news! I had to laugh as my first Golden, Carmel came from a working field home. His breeder wasn't home the first time I saw Carmel at 4 weeks, and his wife promised me a pup. Anyway, when I picked him up the breeder was telling me when to bring him back for field training with Carmel's mom, who was an uber retriever and loved to train other dogs, and I admitted I didn't hunt and would just be spoiling this dog rotten basically, he got mad! LOL I did end up training him and going through a couple years of obedience training with him just to satisfy his breeder, and I have to say, it was a wonderful experience to see Carmel in action, even if it was just for fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Brag away, you've earned the right to!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

That's great George. With the pedigree on those pups they will all do well. You should be bragging .


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good job George! I got into field training because of my breeder helping me. I had no interest until I brought my pup home and saw interest in her to birds. So the breeder kindly directed me to someone who could help me. Breeders are our first source of information for buyers and it's so important to keep that door open to new ideas for clueless people like me.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations on the litter.
I love to hear when a Golden drags their owner into field work.
There is nothing like watching your dog turn on in the field.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Bragg away George. Those pups are wonderful! And the cutest things to be able to put up with the energy and stubbornness. Can't wait for the weather to get better and get the birds out!


----------



## Keven (Feb 22, 2015)

Wonderful news and what more could a breeder hope for! Enjoy following them as they grow up and into their new homes and roles - wishing you many proud moments with the litter. 

Where's the pedigree? I feel like I'm missing something that I don't want to! LOL!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Keven said:


> Wonderful news and what more could a breeder hope for! Enjoy following them as they grow up and into their new homes and roles - wishing you many proud moments with the litter.
> 
> Where's the pedigree? I feel like I'm missing something that I don't want to! LOL!



Thank you Keven. I will hopefully remain friendly with all puppy people and will see progress on pups. I am keeping one myself, Bayside's Thunder And Lightning (Thor).

Five generation pedigree: Buffy x Mav


----------



## Keven (Feb 22, 2015)

Awesome pedigree, gdgli! Thank you for indulging my inquiry. 

No doubt those puppies will be able to accomplish whatever tasks ahead.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey George,

Did one of your pups go to Maine? If so pretty sure I got to meet the puppy today at the HRC judges seminar.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

tpd5 said:


> Hey George,
> 
> Did one of your pups go to Maine? If so pretty sure I got to meet the puppy today at the HRC judges seminar.


No, not my pup. Anyway, my pups will have the prefix "Bayside".


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok. It was a golden puppy from Long Island about the same age as yours so I just assumed.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

tpd5 said:


> Ok. It was a golden puppy from Long Island about the same age as yours so I just assumed.


I think I know whose puppy it is. We had litters at the same time.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Small update: Most of my puppy people have reported these two qualities in their puppies:
1. The puppy is smart.
2. The puppy is fearless.


Hmm, smart and fearless...I like it, I hope others do too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Small update: Most of my puppy people have reported these two qualities in their puppies:
> 1. The puppy is smart.
> 2. The puppy is fearless.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a perfect combination!


----------

